# Relocating to PT



## Luke12 (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi,

I would highly appreciate some help / advise with my queries below. Basically, I am planning on relocating to Portugal (in Nov 2020) along with my family (wife + kids aged 10 and 9) to begin a new phase. I do possess a Portuguese Passport however my spouse does not.
Can anyone help me with my queries so to get a better understanding / idea of the Cost of Living? Initially, I would plan on renting a place for 1-2 months until I get my bearings.

	Rental Charges (Average cost in Lisbon and preferable area I should look at)?
	Schooling for kids (Is it easy to get admissions)?
	Utilities (Electricity, Internet, Water, Gas, Groceries, etc.) per month? 
	Does one have to quarantine upon arriving in the country?
	Would I be entitled to medical benefits being a citizen? 
	Becoming a tax payer would be after securing a job, I would assume? 

The above questions come to my mind. Please feel free to advise me on anything that I may have missed out or that I need to know. 

Thanks very much in advance.

Luke.


----------

